# Boyfriend is crazy about swing



## Nice_Girl (Jan 25, 2010)

I am havening a full time relationships with my boyfriend for almost 5 years and now it got to the point of make a decision whether to break up for good or to become one unbreakable entity.
I’m 38 years old, single mom, he is 48 years old divorced father of two girls. 
We in love with each other, and our sexual live is active, sparked and no problems on that end at all. 

The problem is that my bf wants more, he wants to do swing, or let say casual swinging with other couples, that means being friends with benefits with other couples and to addition to that he wants to have threesomes occasionally with woman or man, in another words he wants to live “happy fulfilled sexual life”. 

Me in another hand one man’s woman, I am happy with my current situation and don’t want to have sex with other people at all. 
Well I do not mind threesome with a woman but strongly against other man in bad. 
The situation also is difficult because when we mat he told me about his sexual preferences from the very beginning, never lied on that, and even though I never had swing before I was pretty open for exploring it and also had some FFM threesomes before and liked it then. 
So I have agreed to get into that but after couple of years of doing it and dealing with the people who’s doing it I realize that I ‘m not into that and my initial feeling against it was correct. 
I just do not like having sex with other man while I’m in full time relationship with the man I like, even if it is a game, actually the real issue for me: I do not like to have sex with man who has his own wife and for whom I ‘m the only sex object or at most friend with benefit, no more than that. 
Therefore I do not like the idea of having sex without any feelings attached. 
Lately it became the real issue, there are constant yelling and screaming from my bf that I behave passive-aggressive toward him, that I actively limit him all the time that I knew from the beginning about his preferences in sexual life and should not confused him about what I like, that I’m a liar, traitor, selfish vampire and so on. 
He does not want to give up swing for me, he does not want to compromise things for me, he does not want to play alone even though I’m not jealous and it could be fine by me, he wants to do it together and he’s only condition my 100% obedience in all the aspects of our relationships. 

Just to make things more clearly for you dear forum’s members, we still live separately I have my own apartment, and I’m financially independed. 
We are seeing each other 5 days a week so I have two nights for my own. 
Therefore it would be easier than anything to separate under given circumstances but we still have strong bond and feelings to each other, every sex act for us is a love making and all those brain washing and pushing from him and my constant resistance and arguing makes our life miserable with no rest and happiness at all. 
I do not know what to do and how to behave, we are so looking forward to see each other every time but ones mat start arguing almost immediately. 
The situation is: the more he wants to do swing the more I hate it and in respond he wants to deal and be friends only with swing people and exclude normal people, he finds them boring. 

Any advice would be so helpful, thank you!!!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice that you have everything separate and not much to disentangle.
He HAS to respect your boundary. You certainly know enough about who you are, and have been open to experimentation so. to me? that's THAT.

Could be that there is enough difference between you two, that you need to go in a different direction. OMG thats WAY to personal and you could NEVER (in my mind) get into bed with someone else where you dont want to be because of HIM. You'll resent and hate him later anyway.

If he cant respect where you are on that you could simply agree to disagree and let him pursue someone else or plural as it is!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If he loved you, he wouldn't want to have sex with another woman.


----------

